# Working holiday visa for uk residents



## finney (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi I'm a 28 yr old uk resident looking to go to Canada an was wondering what the age limit was. On the net iv read 30 and also 35 for 2 1 yr visas that you can use separately. If any 1 knows the real age it would be very helpful plus if the age limit still counts on the second yr.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You must apply by age 31. As long as you do that and are accepted your second year is moot.


----------



## finney (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks sorry what does moot mean?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Just that once you're in you don't need a certain age to stay for your approved second year.


----------



## finney (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok thanks


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm flying out to Vancouver in 5 days on a 1 year working holiday visa. I've just turned 30 in May. Can I apply for a second year in 12 months time?

I'm hoping to stay in Canada for 3 years if possible. I'm a tower crane driver and I believe it's on the list of jobs in need.

Many thanks for any feedback.


----------



## finney (Jul 12, 2011)

I think you have to apply before your 31 not sure if it's ok if you are already on 1 but pretty sure if you have a skill on the skills list or a job lined up there isn't an age limit so once your in the country and get contacts you should be alright


----------



## Etonee (Sep 22, 2011)

can u take dependents with u


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Etonee said:


> can u take dependents with u


You cannot take dependents on a working holiday.

Also, I'm not trying to be rude, can you try and use full spelling and proper punctuation, this is a text based medium.


----------



## Etonee (Sep 22, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> You cannot take dependents on a working holiday.
> 
> Also, I'm not trying to be rude, can you try and use full spelling and proper punctuation, this is a text based medium.


I did not know that was one of the requirements for using this site. As far as I was concerned this was not a forum for expats to write proper english. I am young.. it is a force of habit when using these chat based sites.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Etonee said:


> I did not know that was one of the requirements for using this site. As far as I was concerned this was not a forum for expats to write proper english. I am young.. it is a force of habit when using these chat based sites.


The rules of this forum clearly state that text speak is not allowed. Text speak is difficult to read, hence the rule


----------

